# CCTV footage



## littlewoman (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all.  I am new to this forum and wanted to give it a try.

Just wanted to know if anyone knew anything about cctv footage that has been converted so that it can be viewed via dvd.  Does anyone know if there are any programms that can be downloaded so that you can see if it has been edited.

Also does anyone know anything about OBA files.  I also have cctv footage which can only be viewed via VLC media player.  I have been trying to convert this so that it can be played on dvd but with no luck. I am trying to see if this has been edited also.


----------



## Zatharus (Apr 1, 2009)

The OBA files are a proprietary format specific to Timespace Tech's DVRs.  I assume you have one?  You will need their PCLink100 software to view/convert these files.

Is your other CCTV footage in a different format?


----------

